# Newbie here with some of my Kindle titles to share with you...



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm newly arrived from the Kindle Forum on Amazon.com where Sam Landstrom kindly mentioned that this is friendly territory where authors can post information about their books. Here are the titles I have available in the Kindle Store:

From the Writer Half of My Being
http://www.amazon.com/Writer-Half-My-Being-ebook/dp/B002C759AU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955349&sr=8-2

J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts (with co-author John Philpin)
http://www.amazon.com/J-D-Steal-Salingers-Manuscripts-ebook/dp/B001S2Q1T8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955349&sr=8-10

The God Wars (with co-author John Philpin)
http://www.amazon.com/The-God-Wars-ebook/dp/B002CMLNIC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955574&sr=8-2

The Absence of Color
http://www.amazon.com/The-Absence-of-Color/dp/B001QXCBAC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955574&sr=8-3


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Patricia,

I hope you enjoy your stay here on Kindle Boards. And if you have any bargain books for sale please post them on the 2 bargain books threads here in The Book Bazaar that way everyone can see them. Thanks! 

Thread 1-Got a bargain priced book? List all books under 3 bucks here!

Thread 2-Got a book under a dollar? Front it here.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks, Kevis. All my books are a dollar or under. Is it okay to post in those threads the same information I posted here? I don't want to spam.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Patricia Sierra said:


> J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts (with co-author John Philpin)
> http://www.amazon.com/J-D-Steal-Salingers-Manuscripts-ebook/dp/B001S2Q1T8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955349&sr=8-10


Oh I like that product description. Trying the sample.....


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I just finished reading The God Wars last night and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to J D.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Carol and Talleylynn. My co-author on both those books is an interesting fellow. His name is John Philpin, a retired forensic psychologist. We've never met, but we've written several books together. Two of our suspense thrillers are headed to the Kindle Store but we don't know when. They're Random House titles available on Amazon.com as trade paperbacks: The Prettiest Feathers and Tunnel of Night.

Talleylynn, I hope you'll post a review of The God Wars. I'd better warn you that J.D. is nothing like that one, except that it, too, has multiple points of view told in the first person.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia Sierra said:


> Thanks, Kevis. All my books are a dollar or under. Is it okay to post in those threads the same information I posted here? I don't want to spam.


Patricia,

It's okay for you to post your books in the thread. We have a lot of non-author readers here on Kindle Boards who if in the market for a new book will likely visit the bargain book threads before any other. So by all means please post your books over there. Once it is officially on the thread. I will add it to the Original post which features a list of bargain books.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Patricia!

I know this is a Kindle board, and I hate to ask this, but I am Kindle-less: is "J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts" available in a Mobipocket version? Maybe at Smashwords or elsewhere? I do not mind paying for it, in fact I'll be happy to do so (actually, I'd love to start reading it right this minute), but until I save up enough bottle money I'm sort of stuck.

Thanks!


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis, thanks ... I'll post the titles tomorrow.

RJKeller, JD is available only in the Kindle Store. Sorry.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify about the 'bargain' threads. We ask that authors not post their own books in the 'bargain' and 'free' threads stickied at the top of the Bazaar. But, as has been mentioned, there are a couple of other threads that are pretty active here, specifically started to gather member-author's books at bargain prices all in one place. In addition, each author may have one thread per book here in the Bazaar, and may put information about their books in their avatars or signature areas -- and are encouraged to join the many conversations elsewhere on the Forum.

Details in Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia,

I've added your books to the "3 bucks and under" bargain books list. But there is another list featuring books under a dollar. You might want to post your books there as well.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

That was very nice of you, Kevis. Thank you. I've looked for the under a dollar thread but didn't find it. I did see one for books priced at $0.80 but I don't qualify for that.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia,

Here's the link to the other bargain thread. Your books are less than a dollar so they will be right at home there.

[URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9543.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9543.0.html[/url]

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to KB.
I am sure that you will find a home here.
This is a very active forum and dedicated to readers (what more could an author ask for).
I will admit that we like bargains, but your books are priced right to attract new readers.
Enjoy your stay and participate as time and your interests lead you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis, that helped more than a little. I've posted the titles in the thread you so kindly supplied. Is it okay for me to thank you again, or are you tired of hearing it? Just in case you aren't: Thanks.

I appreciate the warm welcome, Goefthomas. I'm already enjoying kindleboards. I wonder if I'll ever catch up with all the posts here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to be of service, Patricia. BTW, have you had a chance to read our new threads concerning getting your books tagged? Book tags are an important to selling books on Amazon. Please visit these two links whenever you get a chance and join the fun!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10515.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10529.0.html


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Patricia Sierra said:


> J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts (with co-author John Philpin)
> http://www.amazon.com/J-D-Steal-Salingers-Manuscripts-ebook/dp/B001S2Q1T8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955349&sr=8-10


This is one of those ideas that really makes me wish I had come up with it first... wonderfully compelling title!


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis, I learned about the tagging initiative yesterday and have been tagging my fingers to the bone.

Elmore, if J.D. decides to sue us I'll change the author's name to yours. The book enjoyed a bump in sales when Salinger filed his most recent lawsuit.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I read the sample, didn't get very far, and then I 1-clicked!    Looks like a good read - I'll try to get to it soon!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am reading The Plot to Steal J. D. Salinger's Manuscripts, and I highly recommend it!  Excellent writing, and SO engaging!  I hope other Kindle readers will check it out!  It's the kind of book you don't want to end!


----------

